# Can I introduce my orchestral composition here?



## junha yang (Feb 3, 2015)

I just joined here, and I don't know anthing about this forum.

I composed symphonic poem, which is influenced by contemporary music.

I'm here because I really want to show my work and to receive evalution.

All I want to know is Whether it is appropriate to show my music here or not.


thank you.


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

yes please !!!!!!!!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

We're happy to have your composition on this forum.

It goes in this area:
http://www.talkclassical.com/todays-composers/


----------

